# Takamine TAN 16 C0V anyone???



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi! anyone have any info.on this guitar-i'm into country /southern gospel style of music-need to make a decision on either the Tak TAN 16C0V or the Glenn Frey EF360GF edition soon--help me decide guys/gals!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Any reason why you're not considering other brands? Seagull, for example.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

no particular reason-i've tried many different brands-but actually i'm sick of seeing "Seagulls" around town-they attack my garbage most days!!! just kidding don't particularly like the headstock!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

smokey29 said:


> no particular reason-i've tried many different brands-but actually i'm sick of seeing "Seagulls" around town-they attack my garbage most days!!! just kidding don't particularly like the headstock!!


I hear you about seagulls, caught one casting for trout, it dove for my lure, stupid thing. As for Seagull guitar headstocks, try a Simon & Patrick for pretty much the same guitars with a different headstock. Canadian too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

